# Garbage in the port dependencies?



## DeadLoco (Sep 10, 2016)

I've found that `devel/cmake` have a huge pile of software under `make all-depends-list`:


```
/usr/ports/devel/cmake > make all-depends-list
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
/usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx
/usr/ports/devel/py-Jinja2
/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools27
/usr/ports/lang/python27
/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
/usr/ports/security/openssl
/usr/ports/lang/perl5.20
/usr/ports/devel/gettext-tools
/usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime
/usr/ports/converters/libiconv
/usr/ports/print/indexinfo
/usr/ports/textproc/py-MarkupSafe
/usr/ports/devel/py-babel
/usr/ports/devel/py-pytz
/usr/ports/textproc/py-docutils
/usr/ports/devel/py-six
/usr/ports/devel/py-pytest
/usr/ports/devel/py-py
/usr/ports/devel/py-mock
/usr/ports/devel/py-pbr
/usr/ports/devel/py-pip
/usr/ports/devel/py-pytest-capturelog
/usr/ports/devel/py-pytest-timeout
/usr/ports/devel/py-pytest-xdist
/usr/ports/devel/py-setuptools_scm
/usr/ports/sysutils/py-execnet
/usr/ports/misc/py-pexpect
/usr/ports/devel/py-virtualenv
/usr/ports/devel/py-scripttest
/usr/ports/devel/py-pretend
/usr/ports/devel/py-freezegun
/usr/ports/devel/py-dateutil
/usr/ports/devel/py-nose
/usr/ports/databases/py-sqlite3
/usr/ports/databases/sqlite3
/usr/ports/devel/icu
/usr/ports/devel/gmake
/usr/ports/devel/git
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlto
/usr/ports/shells/bash
/usr/ports/devel/bison
/usr/ports/devel/m4
/usr/ports/misc/getopt
/usr/ports/textproc/libxml2
/usr/ports/textproc/libxslt
/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt
/usr/ports/security/libgpg-error
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xsl
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlcatmgr
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sgml
/usr/ports/textproc/iso8879
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-xml
/usr/ports/textproc/xmlcharent
/usr/ports/textproc/sdocbook-xml
/usr/ports/print/libpaper
/usr/ports/www/w3m
/usr/ports/devel/boehm-gc
/usr/ports/devel/libatomic_ops
/usr/ports/textproc/asciidoc
/usr/ports/lang/python2
/usr/ports/ftp/curl
/usr/ports/security/ca_root_nss
/usr/ports/lang/p5-Error
/usr/ports/textproc/expat2
/usr/ports/devel/pcre
/usr/ports/devel/cvsps
/usr/ports/mail/p5-Net-SMTP-SSL
/usr/ports/security/p5-IO-Socket-SSL
/usr/ports/security/p5-Net-SSLeay
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Test-Exception
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Sub-Uplevel
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Test-NoWarnings
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Test-Simple
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Test-Warn
/usr/ports/www/p5-Mozilla-CA
/usr/ports/net/p5-IO-Socket-IP
/usr/ports/devel/p5-Test-Pod
/usr/ports/net/p5-Socket
/usr/ports/security/p5-Authen-SASL
/usr/ports/security/p5-Digest-HMAC
/usr/ports/devel/bzr
/usr/ports/lang/cython
/usr/ports/devel/py-funcsigs
/usr/ports/textproc/py-pygments
/usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx_rtd_theme
/usr/ports/textproc/py-alabaster
/usr/ports/textproc/py-snowballstemmer
/usr/ports/textproc/py-pystemmer
/usr/ports/graphics/py-imagesize
/usr/ports/devel/jsoncpp
/usr/ports/devel/scons
/usr/ports/devel/libexecinfo
/usr/ports/archivers/libarchive
/usr/ports/devel/cmake-modules
/usr/ports/devel/cmake >
```

`/usr/ports/devel/git` ??
`/usr/ports/devel/bzr` ??
`/usr/ports/www/w3m` ??
As build-dependencies? Are they kidding me? All that stuff is really necessary?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 10, 2016)

On which FreeBSD version? No problem on my system (10.3).


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 10, 2016)

all-depends-list shows all transitive dependencies too. The real build dependencies are:

```
% make build-depends-list
/usr/ports/archivers/libarchive
/usr/ports/devel/jsoncpp
/usr/ports/ftp/curl
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
/usr/ports/textproc/expat2
/usr/ports/textproc/py-sphinx
```
If you don't want git and co disable the DOCS and MANPAGES options. textproc/py-sphinx pulls them in.


----------



## DeadLoco (Sep 10, 2016)

tobik said:


> If you don't want git and co disable the DOCS and MANPAGES options. textproc/py-sphinx pulls them in.



Oh, well, that's a real culprit.
Thanks a lot, you save my brain.


----------

